

Propose a question for Tim O'Reilly - philsalesses

I'm meeting Tim O'Reilly tomorrow to talk about big data and the future.  I'll ask him any good questions you have and after his talk with Joi Ito, I'll post the answers.<p>http://www.media.mit.edu/events/2012/04/18/media-lab-conversations-series-tim-oreilly
======
pasbesoin
My suggestions (of greater or lesser value), although they don't pertain to
big data:

Ask him about remaining a private concern. I know this was a big, um,
"concern" for him (stay private vs. go public), and his perspective on the
matter might be very interesting.

Also, looking in from the outside and rather superficially, his personal focus
vis à vis O'Reilly Publishing seems to have shifted more to the conferences.
Is this an accurate perception?

More recently, I've encountered a few less than satisfying titles in the
O'Reilly lineup, particularly around the latter half or the end of the last
decade. Has this been noted within the organization, and if so, are they
addressing it?

As for big data, his son in law is in renewable energy. What has Tim been
learning from and about that sector WRT data collection, analysis, and
application?

------
samstave
Tim: In what way can O'Reilly Publishing benefit from or emulate Khan Academy
to disseminate the educational materials in your books. Further, have you
thought of putting together a curriculum using the Khan Academy model teaching
your materials to enable upcoming generations of developers/entrepreneurs?

Do you think programming should be a basic element in education i.e. reading,
writing, arithmetic, programming.

